# Cannot disassemble front R4 hub



## eljimberino

Hello, 

I've read through the other threads and done a google search but nothing seems to address this particular issue. 

I broke a spoke on the front wheel of a set of EA90 SLX wheels. 

Broken a spoke and put in a new one in the past, and thought I knew what I was doing. 

I've watched the video. In the video, on the front hub, you remove first cap with two 5mm hex/allen keys. The cap that is removed is the one outside the bearing pre-load adjuster. 

Next in the video is to remove the preload adjuster with a 19mm spanner and the 5mm hex key in the remaining cap. With the preload adjuster cap removed, the axle should then pull through to gain access to the spoke ends and bearings. 

I cannot unthread the preload adjuster cap. 

Am I doing it wrong? Is there another way?

Also contacting Easton is out of the question as I am in Western Australia. 

Thank you for your time.


----------

